# My "other" Dog Doing Agility



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Oh thanks for sharing  She did a wonderful job!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

That is awesome to watch! She can jump way higher then those fences!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

She did great! She sure does get some air going over some of those jumps. She looks like she is having a great time!


----------



## MurphyTeller (Sep 28, 2008)

You got a gift on that dogwalk contact ;-) Congrats on the good weekend - are you working towards a PAX?


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

MurphyTeller said:


> You got a gift on that dogwalk contact ;-) Congrats on the good weekend - are you working towards a PAX?


Yeah I know that!!! I thought for SURE she would call it (I would have) she called a lot less iffy ones. Her toenails I guess were in. 

Yes we are actively gaining ground on our PAX. She has 8 QQ's since late March. She averages about 1 a trial. She may not be fast but she is consistent! She rarely errors, her mother on the other hand :uhoh:


----------

